
Use of AGPL software after author deleted repository - akkartik
http://opensource.stackexchange.com/q/2533/8
======
dozzie
This is one of the reasons why one should always build from locally hosted
sources, except maybe for highly trusted parts (e.g. Debian or CentOS official
upstream repositories are known for providing historical versions).

~~~
akkartik
I wish people said this more often. I had to learn it the hard way, with much
scar tissue.

